# No Maps Navigation Sound with Headphones



## Cheezhead19 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone else have this issue? It works perfectly without headphones. But with them (car AUX plug) music gets quiet when maps should be speaking, but no sound comes. 
Already tried wiping maps data.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheezhead19 said:


> Anyone else have this issue? It works perfectly without headphones. But with them (car AUX plug) music gets quiet when maps should be speaking, but no sound comes.
> Already tried wiping maps data.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk 4


i get the same thing when im on bluetooth. the music volume drops, but the directions are so quiet its impossible to hear. dont know what the problem is


----------



## Cheezhead19 (Jul 22, 2012)

I figured this out actually. With headphones, maps uses ringer volume instead of media volume. Don't know why they did that.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

